# Chicken drumsticks



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

To all of the raw feeders out there that have big dogs, do you give them drumsticks? I was at the store today and I saw them, and all of them looked rather small. I'm thinking they might be too small for Aspen...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> To all of the raw feeders out there that have big dogs, do you give them drumsticks? I was at the store today and I saw them, and all of them looked rather small. I'm thinking they might be too small for Aspen...


You are exactly correct. Whole chickens, half chickens, chicken leg quarters, chicken backs, and chicken breasts are all ok. Wings, necks, drumsticks, and thighs are a no no for all except very small dogs.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

So drumsticks are alright if they are still connected to the thigh?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> So drumsticks are alright if they are still connected to the thigh?


Yep, chicken quarters are usually a big part of a raw feeders diet


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Smaller bone-in pieces of meat are a choking hazard for big dogs. Rule is that you only feed RMB's that are big enough that they have to at least crunch it a few times to make it fit down their throats. Akasha crunches a chicken quarter like 2-3 times to make it small enough to fit down her throat. She could easily swallow a drumstick...shes done it before and has never had an issue with it...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You are exactly correct. Whole chickens, half chickens, chicken leg quarters, chicken backs, and chicken breasts are all ok. Wings, necks, drumsticks, and thighs are a no no for all except very small dogs.


Are turkey necks OK though? Or still too small...?

Sorry, I've never seen a turkey neck...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

A drumstick is probably alright for my cavalier, though, correct?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Are turkey necks OK though? Or still too small...?
> 
> Sorry, I've never seen a turkey neck...


Turkey necks are another staple for a lot of raw feeders. They're great!

Akasha actually swallowed one whole the other day  She's nuts


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I use drumsticks for Grissom, but he's small (about 19 lbs) and have done for Annie, but as she grows bigger (and man do those puppies grow fast) I'm using them less and less and giving her the whole quarter at a time. 

I try to keep the pieces bigger than their mouths, as my rule of thumb.


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You are exactly correct. Whole chickens, half chickens, chicken leg quarters, chicken backs, and chicken breasts are all ok. Wings, necks, drumsticks, and thighs are a no no for all except very small dogs.


Unless its a wee pup growing into a biggun!  I give Oakley drumsticks... we are still on 3 meals a day. She is 5 months now, about 30lbs I'd guess. She does a very good job chewing up the drumsticks.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

oakley said:


> Unless its a wee pup growing into a biggun!  I give Oakley drumsticks... we are still on 3 meals a day. She is 5 months now, about 30lbs I'd guess. She does a very good job chewing up the drumsticks.


OFF TOPIC: I <3 Oakley :biggrin:


----------

